# Calmer dog after spaying...



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Miley was spayed about 2 weeks ago (at 7 months), and although the vet said spaying would not affect her energy level , I notice that she is much calmer than she used to be.
Is it just my imagination?
Either that or she's just at the point in time that she's starting to behave! 
What's your opinion? Did anyone notice your dog(s) a bit calmer after spaying/neutering???


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder if she's still just feeling mellow after having had surgery? I'm bumping this up in case others have experienced this as well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I must admit i have never noticed a difference in energy levels after any of mine have been spayed, but then i suppose all dos react differently.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I havent noticed much of a change in Tucker since he was neutered.


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I wonder if she's still just feeling mellow after having had surgery? I'm bumping this up in case others have experienced this as well.


 
I'm not sure. For most of the week she had her stitches in, I had to crate her most of the time. She'd would still be jumping up on people. She still has alot of energy, just noticeably less. And she doesn't pull as hard on her leash when walking.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it's the age...


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

My Star was Spayed at about one year old old.
Her breeder said to wait until she had 2 heat cycles before Spaying her.
Something to do with her hormones if I remenber right.

We never saw any change in her from before or too after the Spaying.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny was spayed at 6 months and came out of the anesthetic litterally leaping and bucking. I'd told the vet she was 'an active dog'. And usually vets are very diplomatic but she came out to meet me when I picked Penny up and said "Geezus, she's hyper as hell isn't she"!!!!

There was no keeping her from running and jumping post surgery. We got lucky, the stitches held and everything turned out okay.

But no...she has never been described as calm, calmer or anything like that...not before spaying and not since!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Right after Daisy's spay she wanted to sleep for a little while, but after a long nap, she was rip roaring ready to play. I had to put her in her kennel because sometimes she was just too crazy. The vet said she wouldn't do anything she couldn't but she definately was trying everything. We had a scare with her almost ripping her stitches and I came on here nearly in tears. I really do not know if it was the spay after a while or if it was just her growing up.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw a big difference in Lucky....certain types of wild (and irratating) play he didn't do any more. He was nuetered at 20 months.

However....

Before he was nuetered, he became a much calmer puppy at about 7 months. And it seemed to be a sudden change.


----------



## Mert (10 mo ago)

dogsbestfriend said:


> Miley was spayed about 2 weeks ago (at 7 months), and although the vet said spaying would not affect her energy level , I notice that she is much calmer than she used to be.
> Is it just my imagination?
> Either that or she's just at the point in time that she's starting to behave!
> What's your opinion? Did anyone notice your dog(s) a bit calmer after spaying/neutering???


My Dixie was spayed at 6 months which was March 1 now I notice she is calmer and dosent pull on her leash, I so happy she still played but not as wild


----------

